# Music t-shirt people: where to market your t-shirts online?



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Is there anyone here who has a music related T-shirt website/company??


Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*

why do you ask?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*

I am actually just about to start one up in the next week or two as a branch off of my original website


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*



urbandubz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has a music related T-shirt website/company??
> 
> ...


hi jeremy, 
yes, we do work for a lot of music related and showbiz in general.

as for a website dedicated to such, i'm involved a little with a site that is aiming at making and selling showbiz t-shirt designs for 2007. Not for sure because of all the legalities involved but there is a good chance it may happen.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*

Hi,

The reason I ask, it that Im about to start up a company specialisng in dance / urban music shirts, and was would like to hear from people in this field. How do you find business? Is there big demand for these type of shirts?

My shirts will be a little more specialist, as im catering mainly for the UK / Europe dance clubbing / music community

Is there anyone elese on here doing a similar market? Would love to hear from you and any advice on marketing would be great too

All the best

Jeremy


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*

Hi T Bot, what exaclty do you do? ;-)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*



urbandubz said:


> Hi,
> 
> The reason I ask, it that Im about to start up a company specialisng in dance / urban music shirts, and was would like to hear from people in this field. How do you find business? Is there big demand for these type of shirts?
> 
> Jeremy


yes, there is always demand for Music designs.
A few years ago Impulse did up some re-issues and new of all classics like KISS, DYLAN, OZZY, MADONNA, ALICE COOPER and the list goes on. Why the collection was deleted du-no.

I think the largest lack of Music designs are in the Hip-Hop, Afro-Amerian Icons, Bob Marley, Miles, Dizzy, Parker, Hendrix and the list goes on....

Of couse all other areas of music type and showbiz are NOT available too, but in demand.

I'm talking about Transfers and not pre-printed shirts. With Transfers they would allow consummers to customize the shirts. Like in the 70's when you made custom shirts with a Led Zepplin transfers for example. 

There is a Big demand for such. The problem is that its a complicated process to put out these types of transfer design collections.

----------------------------

fixed up typos:::::::::::


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*

thanks Lucy, for your advice... So where do you think would be the best places to market my music tee's online? I know its quite a broad question, but any help would be great..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Think like your ideal customer.

Where do they shop online? What search terms do they use? What blogs do they read? What magazines/newspapers/zines/clubs/message boards/communities/etc.

Then concentrate your advertising in those place


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats great Rodney, thanks..

My background is the music industry, so that should help to a certain extent in knowing where to hit. Thanks you guys for all your advice..


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Music t-shirt people...*



urbandubz said:


> thanks Lucy, for your advice... So where do you think would be the best places to market my music tee's online? I know its quite a broad question, but any help would be great..


advice ? sorry about that. Im not a Music T-Shirt Advice Guru, believe me.  


i just find that a lot artists/designers corner them selfs in designing for t-shirts, and doing all the work, like making the shirts, the website etc. Thats ok, but you would be surprised how many companys out there that actually manufacture and distribute T-Shirt designs, they are always looking for artists/designers. Sure they have their in house pro designers but they also sign up new designers every year to keep things fresh. 

So, what im getting at is, you can also sell your designs or get someone that takes a liking to them that is in the position to sell your stuff to help you get off the ground. It does happen. Sorta like landing a record deal.  

Selling t-shirts/brand on the web is extremely competetive, it takes time to build.

A good example is this site: http://www.and1.com/index2.php ..now one of my favorites.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks....


so, do you think its a good idea to specialise in a certain genre of music, or is it more viable to be open ended with it??

I really believe we have something here.. Our Urban Dubz label started out as just an independent record label specialising in the UK Underground dance music scene, and has a little bit of a name for its self on that scence around UK & parts of Europe. 

I decided to get involved in the clothing side of things, because of my business partner, who is a well respected designer, who has worked as head designer at Puma, Sergio Tacchini, and Umbro. We thought it would be great idea to set up venture into this, with my experience in the music industry, and my partners experince in the design and fashion industry.

Neither one of us, has ever been involves specifilly in the T-shirt industry, but it just looked as if it can be a great business venture.

The area we chose to aim for with the t-shirts, hasnt really been explored as far as we can see, so we decided to go for it.

The only other record label i can think of who became success worldwide with there music and clothing range, was Nervous Records NYC. I guess we're trying to go in that direction.

What do you think?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

urbandubz said:


> What do you think?


Well, I think your concept is good. Undoubtably you and your partner's experience in the music and fashion industry will be a great asset for your business.

Unfortunately, my opinion of your strategy isn't going to help you much in determining if it is a viable business.

That's just how it is. If you just tell people your idea, and ask for their opinion, a lot of them will tell you how awesome it is. But if you show them your product and ask them to drop some cold hard cash on it, it's a different story.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I would stick with the dance / urban music shirts because that is what you are passionate about.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah, i agree.. 
having a great idea is one thing, but turning that great idea into "cold hard cash" is another. 

Im just trying to find out by talking to good people such as yourself and others on here and eleswhere on the net, to find out how I can make this work out, and can it really work for us financially

And to look at different ways to market this. Are there places im missing that i need to look at etc..

;-)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Unfortunately, my opinion of your strategy isn't going to help you much in determining if it is a viable business
> 
> That's just how it is. If you just tell people your idea, and ask for their opinion, a lot of them will tell you how awesome it is. But if you show them your product and ask them to drop some cold hard cash on it, it's a different story


I want that as my new forum signature  Great advice!



> I would stick with the dance / urban music shirts because that is what you are passionate about.


Another great bit of advice. Having passion about your design subject can make those challenging times seem less like work and more like fun. In the end, if you're getting paid to do what you LOVE doing, you're in heaven


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

urbandubz said:


> thanks....
> 
> 
> so, do you think its a good idea to specialise in a certain genre of music, or is it more viable to be open ended with it??
> ...


like I said, the Hip-Hop and Afro-American Icons of the past (Malcom X included and such) should be dominating the t-shirt market today with legit goods. But it's not. 

Today i made a COLETRAIN shirt for a nice lady in the USA. Use some funky lettering because I do not have a John Coletrain transfer design to make the shirt.

Kids need to be able to walk into a t-shirt store and buy Hip-Hop and all Afro-American legents shirts. There is so much to learn from it and t-shirts are just a little reminder of what these peeps are about and how they have influence others thru their lyrical ways. 

I say go for it. But remember to give some back to the kids and the street. Where it all begun.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

urbandubz said:


> having a great idea is one thing, but turning that great idea into "cold hard cash" is another.;-)


this is where you will fail. When money greed comes into play.

You will have a better change to hit the big times and good will come your way when you are truly humble about what you preach and design.

There is no one who will support you knowing that you will be making money Off and gouging the artists you represent. Not in this Hood anyways.

here is a quote:
"On the music tip, my Pops was hustling uptown in Harlem back in the 50’s discovering doo-*** groups. My Uncle hung tough in Memphis in the 70’s with the Stax crew" .....nervnyc-site

that should tell you something.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> There is no one who will support you knowing that you will be making money Off and gouging the artists you represent. Not in this Hood anyways.


I think you may be talking about different things here. Nobody mentioned anything about "gouging artists". Everyone knows you make money off of t-shirt sales, so that's no big secret. You won't fail by wanting to make a profit.

Let's be clear that we're all talking about the same thing here.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> this is where you will fail. When money greed comes into play.
> 
> You will have a better change to hit the big times and good will come your way when you are truly humble about what you preach and design.


Not only do I think this attack is misplaced, I don't think it's even accurate.

Plenty of brands are selling based _only_ on their arrogance (or self confidence if you prefer). The fashion industry is full of big egos, and sometimes that's a selling point.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

urbandubz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has a music related T-shirt website/company??
> 
> ...


Jeremy,

I'm trying to start something similiar here in the states. I chose to go after breakbeat/drum and bass type people/djs to begin with and see where it goes from there. I'm big into the nu-skool, how bout you? Underground/electronic dance music does seem like a bit of an open, albeit niche, market out this way. I too don't really understand why independent labels, and artists for that matter, aren't trying to capitalize more on their musical successes. 

For example, after reading the Stanton Warriors bio on myspace you'd think that they could market other merchandise to their relatively large following... but you just don't see it.

Anyway, welcome to the boards and I look forward to peeping your new brand.

-chris


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Jeremy,
Nervous NYC has a great logo and I remember record shops stocking the Brand years ago. I'm a great believer that it's the designs you put on your garments that is all important. You must find a way of communicating with your targeted audience in a way that is appealing and relevant to their lifestyles. You've got a great name and as I suggested in a previous post you could capitalise on this and Dirty Beatz etc.it's communication that can only be understood by a specific demographic and likely to make them feel special. What I liked about Nervous was that the actual logo conveyed a message. Rather that just stick to text on your garments I'd recomended you come up with some engaging images of DJ's Clubbers, anything that your targeted audience would find engaging and come up with some catchphrases like blackbear's Suit up. Get down. I'm sure without getting into multi colour graphics you could achieve good designs, a lot can be done with silhouettes. As for promotion, use your imagination and try and target DJ's get them to wear your threads. See what's comming up, I noticed once a local Club was advertising an All Funked Up! night so I got 4 T-shirts done and gave them to the DJ's who all wore them on the night. Record shops are a great place to trial your T-shirts, get the designs right and you won't have a shortage of takers.
As for online marketing suggest you build some links from record sites that deal in your genre of music, you may find some independents that will market your product on a commision basis.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Not only do I think this attack is misplaced, I don't think it's even accurate.
> 
> Plenty of brands are selling based _only_ on their arrogance (or self confidence if you prefer). The fashion industry is full of big egos, and sometimes that's a selling point.


wooo guys, were not talking about Big Established record labels and Mega artists/management selling t-shirts via a merchandizing company here. Sure, in this case the $$$$ is key because that's what merchandizing companies do and how they make money.

We are talking about a new Label that is expanding into selling t-shirts. This means getting the artist Licenses to do so. In this case, beyond what both the artist and the label need to survive $$$$ plus a little to expand to the next level (major deals and distribution), they are not in a position to make the " HARD CASH ", and even if they are, giving it back to the kids and the street they will gain more exposure. I think that is worth doing.

Remember that history is full of sad stories relating to Big Money and Black Artists getting nothing from it.

:::don't worrie about the spelling.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

urbandubz said:


> thanks....
> 
> 
> so, do you think its a good idea to specialise in a certain genre of music, or is it more viable to be open ended with it??
> ...


I dont know a thing about owning a record label but it would seem you have an already built in marketing tool. The artists themselves could and should wear the gear that supports their creativity. A picture of and artist on a CD with one of your shirts and a coupon or mini catalog within the contents would probably get you started. Youth love to copy their icons.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We are talking about a new Label that is expanding into selling t-shirts. This means getting the artist Licenses to do so.


That's not what is being discussed here at all. He's not talking about using the artists names on t-shirts. He is talking about starting a t-shirt brand that happens to be music related, not band related.

You're talking about one thing and the original poster is talking about something else completely.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That's not what is being discussed here at all. He's not talking about using the artists names on t-shirts. He is talking about starting a t-shirt brand that happens to be music related, not band related.
> 
> You're talking about one thing and the original poster is talking about something else completely.


 
Thanks Rodney for clarifying that point.. Im not looking to promote babds or artist at all. its not my think. just music related shirts..

I like to keep things simple.. lol

;-)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

urbandubz said:


> Thanks Rodney for clarifying that point.. Im not looking to promote babds or artist at all. its not my think. just music related shirts..
> 
> I like to keep things simple.. lol
> 
> ;-)


music related, simple meaning ???? t-shirts with music notes or a sax ?

or "Keep on Rockin in the Free World" type slogans ?

can you post *1 design*, not sure what music related shirts you mean.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

RAHchills said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> I'm trying to start something similiar here in the states. I chose to go after breakbeat/drum and bass type people/djs to begin with and see where it goes from there. I'm big into the nu-skool, how bout you? Underground/electronic dance music does seem like a bit of an open, albeit niche, market out this way. I too don't really understand why independent labels, and artists for that matter, aren't trying to capitalize more on their musical successes.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,

Its funny you mention Stanton Wariors.. One of the guys was my flat mate for many years, and i've always mentioned the idea to him.

Would be interested to see what you guys are doing, sounds very interesting.
Do you have a website?

CHeers

Jeremy


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah sure...

these are just the basic desings we have at the moment, as we havent completed the full range yet

Nice 1!!!
jeremy


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

urbandubz said:


> yeah sure...
> 
> these are just the basic desings we have at the moment, as we havent completed the full range yet
> 
> ...


oh, i see. Thanks for the sample shirts view. 

So your shirt line is printing your record label and a few generic slogans on the shirts. 

Sorry, i thought you were putiing out a t-shirt line that feature the actual artists and perhaps some of their lyrics on the shirts (along with your label).

If you were to promote the artists idea, one label we work for what they do is have pre-printed shirts with that artist/new release and offer peeps that buy that shirt some extra iron-ons (home iron type transfers) so that the fans can customize the shirt relating to lyrics of one of their songs. This has worked well for them since last x-mas they ordered almost 5,000 of these DIY iron on transfers. For one single band one time promo.

Just an Idea.
sorry if i was going off track there.


----------



## urbandubz (Sep 18, 2006)

well, you wasn't going too far off track there Lucy.... I mean I was also considering doing shirts with artist slogans etc

We do have a few quite known artist that work with us, which we will be looking into soon. 
Thanks for your comments


----------

